

Prisoners Strike in Georgia (2010) - mempko
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2010/12/12/us/12prison.html?_r=0&referrer=

======
tptacek
This is a totally off-topic post, from 2010, submitted from an account with an
ideological agenda (a comment history dominated for months with anti-
capitalist comments) in response to a top-of-the-front-page story about Soviet
slave labor on which they also added a derailing comment comparing Polish
slave labor to modern US prisons.

Being anti-capitalist is of course totally fine and this person is a bona fide
contributor in lots of other ways, but throwing off-topic ideological grenades
onto the HN front page is not totally fine. Flagged.

~~~
mempko
I submitted this as a response to a comment and certainly didn't expect it to
go into the front page. Glad it got the up-votes it did though.

In response to ideology. Are you implying HN is supposed to be ideology free?
Hacker News is a place created by a VC firm. This is already a place with deep
ideology of pro-capitalism. As an anti-capitalist I can't help but have my own
opinions and interests be colored by my beliefs. Just as you can't help to
have yours colored too.

For example, what does capitalism have to do with the US prison system, and
why would I as an anti-capitalist be against prison systems?

~~~
tptacek
I am not at all implying that commenters on HN must avoid having ideologies.
There is nothing at all wrong with being opposed to capitalism; many
productive HN commenters are.

